
Ask HN: Why Did Your Business Fail? - Tinned_Tuna
We only hear about the successes, but I would like to know what took your business down. Why did it fail.<p>Perhaps, by bringing this data together like accident investigation reports, we can find the common thread.
======
kirubakaran
Successful businesses are all alike; every failed business is a failure in its
own way.

------
Opportunity007
My business failed because I’m unintelligent, lack business acumen and do not
have a good network.

~~~
FaisalAbid
This is false. It's not about being intelligent, it's about being resilient
and open to learning.

Everything starts with 0, and everyone can learn.

I'd be happy to chat with you 1-1 and talk you through this.

~~~
usgroup
Defs agree. I run my own business and work with other business all the time.

The secret sauce formula is rarely heavily weighted towards general
intelligence.

All the dumb things will kill your business way before you have to be the
smartest guy in the room . And I think that’s probably true for most the super
competitive businesses too.

------
a_lifters_life
My first failed cause I listened to people who told me to not continue, and
lacked a deep enough network, while trying to pay my day to day bills out of
pocket. I should never ever have.

On the cusp of creating another.

------
muzani
There's a very similar thread here just last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141968)

~~~
greenyoda
That thread seems to be mostly about personal failures rather than businesses
failing.

------
AwesomeFaic
Digital marketing + website development. I wasn't aggressive enough with
acquiring new clients and went for too much low hanging fruit (people seeking
my services but unable to pay standard rates). I'd spend too much time working
to pay bills and didn't have enough time to hunt for new, most financially
stable, clients. Voluntarily terminated the business after 15 months to join a
digital agency.

------
jf22
1\. I wasn't a professional and had no ability to act like a professional
while creating quotes or selling my services. 2. My co-founder lied and didn't
manage the marketing spend for ten months while saying he did. 3. Php Scripts
that aren't Wordpress Plugins are hard to sell. 4. I shut down a website after
calling off a wedding and being too emotionally drained to work on it.

